# Mars Attacks Trading Cards



## Starbeast (Mar 3, 2011)

*Mars Attacks:*
The 1962 Trading Cards​


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 3, 2011)

Put on your 3D glasses!


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 3, 2011)

Animated with sound!
*Warning: This may be disturbing to some! *​


----------

